# Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden



## Madduck (11. Apr. 2009)

Moin - ich bin Matthias ( Mattes ) aus Quickborn.
Wollt mich nur mal kurz hier vorstellen und Euch meinen Teich präsentieren.

Meine anderen Hobbys sind in erster Linie Intruder fahren und die Flugsimulation ( siehe Homepage ) und eben seit 3 Jahren der Gartenteich 

Hier ein paar Pics wie es zur Zeit bautechnisch bei mir rund ums "Wässerchen" aussieht...


----------



## Marlowe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Moin Mattes,

und Gruß aus Wilhelmshaven!


Sieht herrlich aus, Dein Teich. Im Winter eingeschneit wird er auch
noch eine wunderbare Note haben.

Einen wunderbaren Start in den Teichsommer für Dich,

Marlowe


----------



## axel (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Hallo Mattes 

Willkommen hier im Teichforum 
:willkommen

Eine sehr schöne Teichlandschaft hast Du Dir geschaffen 
Den Filter würd ich noch hinter hostigem Bambus verstecken .

* defekter Link entfernt *

Dann fühl Dich mal wohl bei uns hier und berichte von Deinem Teichleben .
Hab gelesen Du hast Beleuchtung . Wie wärs mit einem Foto .

lg
axel


----------



## Madduck (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Danke erstmal 
@Axel:
der Filter ist mittlerweile verkleidet ( grüner Rasenteppich ) an dem sich eine Schilfpflanze im Vordergrund ihren Weg bahnt und ihn und das Ablaufrohr verdeckt. Der Bottich obendrauf war nur für die ersten kalten Nächte gedacht, da hier noch das ein und andere Mal der Frost zugeschlagen hat.

EDIT: achja die Beleuchtung - die is momentan nur auf dem letzten Foto zu sehen, da ich sie für dieses Jahr noch nicht installiert habe ( war nachts einfach noch zu kalt ). Aber wenn es soweit ist lass ich es euch natürlich wissen


----------



## Madduck (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

vor einiger Zeit wurde mal der Wunsch hier geäußert, das ich mal die Teichbeleuchtung ablichten möchte - nun, ist zwar noch ein bischen zu hell aber hier sind schon mal ein paar Pics...
Mittlerweile ist es auch schon ein wenig grün am und im Teich geworden


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Hallo Mattes,
ein Nordlicht grüßt das andere
Habe mich vorhin erst hier angemeldet, gehe gerade auf Entdeckungsreise.... und was finde ich: die ultimative Teichidee, nämlich DEINEN Teich
Der ist im großen und ganzen so wie ich mir den unsrigen mal wünsche.... habe gleich GöGa Deine Bilder gezeigt. 
Die Bilder mit der Beleuchtung - genial!
Das Sonnensegel über dem Teich, genau so,  habe ich schon mal gedacht!!!
Wir sind noch nicht so weit, daß wir morgen anfangen könnten "zu bauen", haben gerade erst unsere "Zweit-Terrasse" fertig.......
Werde Deinen thread jedoch von nun an aufmerksam verfolgen,
viele Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Christian und Frauke (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Moin Mattes,
toller Teich,jeder Deiner Schweißtropfen hat sich gelohnt

Und die Bepflanzung


----------



## Madduck (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Thx für die "Blumen" - hat mich auch glatt 3 Kg Körpergewicht gekostet...


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!!!
Sag' mal Mattes, WIE hast Du Deine Feldsteinmauer gesetzt/hochgezogen?????
Sieht von vorn so herrlich ebenmäßig aus?
Wie *hoch *ist sie insgesamt???
Frage deshalb.... wie Du ja vielleicht auf den Bildern in MEINEM thread gesehen hast..... werden wir für den Teich auch eine "Damm-Feldsteinmauer" setzen müssen/wollen. Bisschen viellllllll Gefälle in unserem Hang
Bin gespannt auf Deine Antwort, gern auch als Tipp gleich in meinem thread
Eva-Maria


----------



## schilfgrün (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

Hallo Mattes, 
ist etwas vom Thema Teich abweichend, aber woher hast Du Deine Windmühle, oder ist das Marke Eigenbau???
Gruß - Ingo


----------



## Madduck (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden*

@ Eva Maria:
Antwort kommt in deinem Threat, ok 

@Ingo - die hab ich hier aus der Umgebung ( OHA ) siehe Link...







War aber nicht ganz billig da sie komplett aus Beton ist und 85 Kg wiegt.
Du kannst da auch andere kaufen aus Holz oder Plastik ( haben aber eben nur eine geringe Überlebenschance hier im Norden...)

Hab leider keine Internetadrresse gefunden, sorry


----------

